# cleaning antique lampshades help



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

Howdy ya'll i bought some antique lamps at a steal during an auction...the lamps are stunning however the lamp shades are a mess...they are them real tall circular shades that one peice of ribbon like material wraps all the way around the shade...not even sure what the material is...feels kinda slippery...aint man made i know that lol...anyways i was just going to replace the shades but being they are almost 3 foot tall they cost an arm,leg and first born with the rights to your great grandchildren lol....so i think i am going to try to clean these first...can anyone give me tips on what to do and how to do it?..thanks dale anne


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi, I can't help about cleaning but when mine wouldn't come clean i painted them . It looks great when not on. and it looks awsome when on. 
first i painted them black, watered down so it went on like stain. After that dried i painted it again with watered down red. I used a sponge to apply the paint. You should try it in colors you like it is amazing. Good luck. 
Vickie


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks vicky....these shade i believe are silk...think i should maybe use water colors?....thanks dale anne


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

A visit to a fabric store could help identify the material used. Rebuilding the shades with new ribbon is a possibility. They could measure and tell you how much it would cost.

It may be possible to have them dry cleaned. A lighting store could also offer suggestions, provided they deal in table lamps/shades.

If they are antique lamps, improper cleaning or altering the shades will decrease/destroy the value . Your purchase may be worth much more as you may be willing to put the work into rehabilitating the lamps that a dealer wouldn't.


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

Ty wayne....I am restoring the lamps as well as trying to get the shades redone.......The lamps are stunning but someone used glass paint on the glass globes...i was able to take it off...dont scream at me yet!....the value had already been lost due to the paint....so i looked these lamps up...got myself some glass paint and done the glass in a color that would have been on these lamps......I have redone the brassing myself......the value has been shot however these are great old lamps with alot of charm and sturdy!...i paid 4.00 with the shades for a set of them...so no real loss to me...another [i hope] 30.00 to restore them to what they should have looked like.......priceless to me....to have old lamps i remember in granny's house at a fraction of the cost...I cant beat it....thanks...dale anne


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

On PBS there is a craft series called 'One Stroke Painting' that might be of interest to you.
The presenter demonstrates the decoration that was probably on your lamps originally. Floral display was common


----------

